# Nine 5 Star Ratings, then a 1 Star Drops me to 4.6 Avg



## ItsAConspiracy (Aug 28, 2017)

Gotta vent about this pax because she was a complete tool...
I just got a 1 star rating out of ten (Im a noob) and it dropped me from a perfect 5 to 4.6. I know exactly which pax screwed me over too since I do not do many rides at all. 

This chick gets in my car and the first thing she says is "Wow, my first ride in a Volt! Im so honored!" I was sensing some sarcasm but just replied "Oh, thanks!". Then she starts talking about how she is going into politics (conversation I avoid at all costs) and quickly states that she is "a very smart person" and has "friends in the Trump administration"... just agreeing with all the BS and trying my best not to be like, WOW, GOOD FOR YOU... NOW GTFO! Luckily the ride was relatively short, maybe three miles. That was my last Uber of the day, so a few days later I check my rating and see my first rating under 5, a 1 star rating... go figure.

That said, I think it was easy to see that I wasnt interested in the conversation about politics. As she was getting out of the car I told her to "Have a nice day!" but got no response.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

ItsAConspiracy said:


> Gotta vent about this pax because she was a complete tool...
> I just got a 1 star rating out of ten (Im a noob) and it dropped me from a perfect 5 to 4.6. I know exactly which pax screwed me over too since I do not do many rides at all.
> 
> This chick gets in my car and the first thing she says is "Wow, my first ride in a Volt! Im so honored!" I was sensing some sarcasm but just replied "Oh, thanks!". Then she starts talking about how she is going into politics (conversation I avoid at all costs) and quickly states that she is "a very smart person" and has "friends in the Trump administration"... just agreeing with all the BS and trying my best not to be like, WOW, GOOD FOR YOU... NOW GTFO! Luckily the ride was relatively short, maybe three miles. That was my last Uber of the day, so a few days later I check my rating and see my first rating under 5, a 1 star rating... go figure.
> ...


That's no reason for a 1 star. They need to get rid of the 1 star. I have 400 ratings and 2 of them are unwarranted 1 star. Thing is, your rating means nothing. I have above 4.9 and get trash promotions.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Consider yourself lucky. By giving you a 1 star she has blocked herself from being matched with you again. You can breathe easier now, my friend.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ItsAConspiracy said:


> Gotta vent about this pax because she was a complete tool...
> I just got a 1 star rating out of ten (Im a noob) and it dropped me from a perfect 5 to 4.6. I know exactly which pax screwed me over too since I do not do many rides at all.
> 
> This chick gets in my car and the first thing she says is "Wow, my first ride in a Volt! Im so honored!" I was sensing some sarcasm but just replied "Oh, thanks!". Then she starts talking about how she is going into politics (conversation I avoid at all costs) and quickly states that she is "a very smart person" and has "friends in the Trump administration"... just agreeing with all the BS and trying my best not to be like, WOW, GOOD FOR YOU... NOW GTFO! Luckily the ride was relatively short, maybe three miles. That was my last Uber of the day, so a few days later I check my rating and see my first rating under 5, a 1 star rating... go figure.
> ...


I have over 600 "rated"trips on uber out of 1,500 trips. Last week I got a 1 star, a 2 star, and today I got a 1 star. My rating went from 4.82 to 4.79. Sucks! Welcome to the club. You should change the rating you gave her to a 1 star.


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Consider yourself lucky. By giving you a 1 star she has blocked herself from being matched with you again. You can breathe easier now, my friend.


This is incorrect. Even if you 1 star you can still get the same person again.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

If the pax opens the door for political discussion...I then proceed to rail on the entire system. How it is a giant fraud. Our Congress has the lowest approval rating yet a 90% + re election rate. Not to mention our pathetic voter turnout out. Usually by the time I am done, the conversation comes to a halt. Ratings be damned. The pax started it.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

JMW said:


> This is incorrect. Even if you 1 star you can still get the same person again.


True statement, it has happened to me. I made note of who it was that gave me a 1 star., Got him again on a ping, after I accepted the trip, saw who it was, i cancelled. I am in a small market and get the same pax multiple times over the course of a few weeks, sometimes 3 or 4 times a week the same pax.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

This has happened to me as well. I dropped drastically because a passenger accidentally one starred me, admitted it was a mistake and never went to change it like he promised. It's a tough road ahead and I'm sorry this happened to you too. There is a solution and the solution is to pick your hours and to not be afraid of rejecting riders below 4.6 or 4.7

For a while until your rating creeps up, be selective with who you pick up. Go for the GUARANTEED passengers who will give you 5 stars. You need GUARANTEED 5 stars until you feel confident your rating creeps up again. All the best and I hope you will do the right thing!

Also, As soon as anyone opens their mouth about politics, it's probably safer to just flat out cancel the ride and give them the freebie rather than cop a 1 star. I feel political conversation just opens up the floodgate for bad ratings.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

very difficult guys, we need to be fast and controled to take decissions, like yesterday I was waiting for a rider like 5 steps from the place because the street was very busy, she call me to ask me where i was, she whent to the oposite direction looking for my car, finally when she found me she got into the car asking me - why i did not pick her in front of the address - so this was the key phrase to cancel this trip before starting because this lady was already mad, secondly it was hot and she wanted to roll down the windows because she does not like ait conditionning, I have them locked, so she couln't do it, I just shut off the air conditionner, was a very bad trip, I complained to uber because I knew I would get bad rating. So never start a trip before knowing what is your passenger humor, if its bad just cancel and go off line 

you can't cancel while in a trip :/


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

pacifico said:


> very difficult guys, we need to be fast and controled to take decissions, like yesterday I was waiting for a rider like 5 steps from the place because the street was very busy, she call me to ask me where i was, she whent to the oposite direction looking for my car, finally when she found me she got into the car asking me - why i did not pick her in front of the address - so this was the key phrase to cancel this trip before starting because this lady was already mad, secondly it was hot and she wanted to roll down the windows because she does not like ait conditionning, I have them locked, so she couln't do it, I just shut off the air conditionner, was a very bad trip, I complained to uber because I knew I would get bad rating. So never start a trip before knowing what is your passenger humor, if its bad just cancel and go off line
> 
> you can't cancel while in a trip :/


You can I'm pretty sure. I'll get back to you on that one if I can test it, But you can if you choose to end it earlier than maybe 1 km. I'm not 100%.

But it is possible to cancel trips while underway. A few drivers have done this.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Chirsg said:


> You can I'm pretty sure. I'll get back to you on that one if I can test it, But you can if you choose to end it earlier than maybe 1 km. I'm not 100%.
> 
> But it is possible to cancel trips while underway. A few drivers have done this.


good idea thanks, i didn't tough before, like dropping off her, right away and going off line


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I hate when I get a 1☆ that I didn't earn.


----------



## ItsAConspiracy (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback fellas... Great suggestions. I am currently back up to 4.75 after another half dozen or so 5 star ratings.

Just started Lyft too the other day and that night had some drunk chick on a Lyft Line with two freakin (small) dogs (both wearing stupid outfits) gave me less than a five (not sure how to check this on Lyft). I pulled up to the bar and could see her finishing a drink (on the patio outside) while my current passenger waited. So I got out of the car and told her I had a pax waiting, and she said "Give me a minute, I will be right there." Then proceeded to finish her drink... Really wanted to cancel on this hoe-bag but decided not to. Another noob mistake. The back seat was empty so there was room for her two rat-dogs so the current pax would have to deal with them. Would have told her no otherwise. Suspect she gave me 2-3 star rating... other line pax both tipped so this was an easy one to figure out. *****.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ItsAConspiracy said:


> Gotta vent about this pax because she was a complete tool...
> I just got a 1 star rating out of ten (Im a noob) and it dropped me from a perfect 5 to 4.6. I know exactly which pax screwed me over too since I do not do many rides at all.
> 
> This chick gets in my car and the first thing she says is "Wow, my first ride in a Volt! Im so honored!" I was sensing some sarcasm but just replied "Oh, thanks!". Then she starts talking about how she is going into politics (conversation I avoid at all costs) and quickly states that she is "a very smart person" and has "friends in the Trump administration"... just agreeing with all the BS and trying my best not to be like, WOW, GOOD FOR YOU... NOW GTFO! Luckily the ride was relatively short, maybe three miles. That was my last Uber of the day, so a few days later I check my rating and see my first rating under 5, a 1 star rating... go figure.
> ...


What a bitter ***** - PLEASE make sure you 1-star her! She deserves a -5* !



JMW said:


> This is incorrect. Even if you 1 star you can still get the same person again.


Nope, you can't. Uber customer service has verified this with me at least 10 times.

Although, on second thought, am I actually trying to say Uber customer service is to be believed?!


----------



## ItsAConspiracy (Aug 28, 2017)

Just scored my 50th 5 star rating (I only Uber Friday and sometimes Saturday nights), that single 1 star rating is still the only rating I have received lower than 5 stars. Im back up to 4.92 Still want to kick that chick in the ovaries...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I had the worst pax I've ever had last night. Rated her 1* and of course she retaliated with 1*. Dropped me all the way down from 4.94 to 4.93.

Don't sweat it. Uber gives you some runway before it makes any evaluation of you based on your average rating. Just keep getting your 5*s and the few 1*s won't significantly affect you.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

pacifico said:


> good idea thanks, i didn't tough before, like dropping off her, right away and going off line


I've cancelled 2 (or more) trips after starting them, pax were trying to go to Mayfield and Arcadia from LA/WeHo AT 6:30 AM MORNING RUSH HOUR, so not only would I be stuck in traffic getting to their destination, but then I'd be stuck somewhere that has shitty Uber options at rush hour if I wanted to come back towards LA. I started the ride, saw destination, and told them I was sorry but I needed to stay in the area because I had to go to my full-time job in 3 hours and their rides would have me stuck in traffic for 4+ hours.

Each time I told them they wouldn't be charged for cancellation (I cancelled as "do not charge rider") and I also advised that they should let their next driver know immediately (as soon as ride request was accepted) that their destination was as far as it was so this same cancellation issue didn't happen to them over and over again.

They were a bit annoyed but glad they wouldn't be charged, plus we didn't rate each other so there's no worrying about bad ratings from each cancellation. But depending on how far you drive in the beginning (10 yards or less) you can simply cancel and have pax exit car. Just be polite and have a somewhat logical reason for not being able to proceed with their trip, don't charge them, and you'll be fine.



PrestonT said:


> I had the worst pax I've ever had last night. Rated her 1* and of course she retaliated with 1*. Dropped me all the way down from 4.94 to 4.93.
> 
> Don't sweat it. Uber gives you some runway before it makes any evaluation of you based on your average rating. Just keep getting your 5*s and the few 1*s won't significantly affect you.


Do you have a LOT of rated rides? Normally a 1-star rating would significantly lower someone's total rating #, maybe you have so many ratings that the 1-star didn't really effect your total. That's great.

I got a 4-star rating from some asshat that I shuttled around like a GD chauffeur all afternoon while listening to his "poor little rich boy" childhood stories and figured he'd 5-star me since I basically became his therapist for the afternoon. Then he 4-starred my ass! Such a shitheel. Anyhoo, it lowered my rating and it made me want to hunt him down.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah, my calc is based on the last 500 ratings. I have in the neighborhood of 650 total.


----------

